# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  Problems with ants, fishmoths etc.

## Eugene

A friend of mine in the hotel industry suggested that I use *Fedona* (available at any hardware store) for the use of ridding those little creatures like ants and fishmoths in your home. It is non-toxicto humans (even the in-laws) and pets. They use it in the major hotels to "disinfect" rooms on a regular basis. I have tried it in my house, spraying it around the cornises, skirtings, windows, under the beds etc. and wha-la: all my problems were gone!

----------


## Dave A

Some quick links:
Here is the information from a local small pack distributor.
And from the actual source of Fendona.

It is being used extensively for malaria control locally.

Please note the following:
Hazard Statement: Caution
Group: Slightly hazardous

Handled correctly it is fairly safe, but as always with pesticides - handle and apply it in accordance with label instructions.

----------

